# QuantumK9 in Indianapolis



## Nique1370 (Sep 26, 2012)

Anyone heard or have experience with QuantumK9 in Indianapolis?

We want to take Zena's training in obedience and protection to level 2 and wanted to know any feedback you might have or if you have any other trainer reco's.

Thank you!


----------



## ponyfarm (Apr 11, 2010)

Never heard of it.. whoops..so I looked it up..and his website looks interesting, but sadly, have nothing to add. Let us know what you find out!


----------



## wildo (Jul 27, 2006)

Nor have I. I had to google it... QuantumK9 | Dog Training | Protection Dogs | Pet Supplies


----------



## Nique1370 (Sep 26, 2012)

I think I will call and set up an appointment to see his facility and learn more about him. I will let you know what I find out.


----------



## Castlemaid (Jun 29, 2006)

I'd ask for references. I don't know anything about the trainer, but I find the prices really high - though admitedly, I don't know what going prices for private protection training run at. Ask if he takes on any dog, or if he evaluates the dogs first for proper temperament. I'm also surprised that he only does five sessions for each level. Protection training is something that takes months and years and needs to be kept up with on-going training.


----------



## Rerun (Feb 27, 2006)

Never heard of him. Personally, if I were going to train in protection I would see Mike Diehl. He has a schutzhund club as well that meets on the west side.

Diehl's K9 Training LLC


----------

